# Iverhart max



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just picked up Arexa's heartworm preventive and realized the vet gave me Iverhart max which contains not only invermectin it also has paryntel pamoate/praziquantel in it, should I return it back to them and ask just for regular kind? Anyone giving Iverhart max to their dogs? My concern is it has too many unnecessary chemichals...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

That's what I use because it protects against tapeworms as well and we go to a lot of places where dogs go to the bathroom. I'm interested to hear what others have to say about the chemicals though.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dog Heartworm Preventive Products Comparison Chart is a comparison chart. 

With no Interceptor, my vets picked Sentinel which has something extra for flea eggs and I am not really happy about that.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use it too. I wish I didn't have to use any heart worm medicine but I do.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I used Iverhart Max for years and never once had a problem with it. Basically it just prevents heartworms and a variety of common parasites.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Since Interceptor became unavailable, I have switched to Iverhart too. However, I use Iverhart Plus which is the same as Heartguard Plus (ivermectin and pyrantel pamoate). Tapeworms are not an issue for me, so I don't use the "Max" version for my dogs. I will, however, use the Iverhart Max for shelter foster dogs as they often come to me with some parasites and may have had fleas too.


----------

